# "Objekte" mit "Verbindungen" grafisch darstellen



## freakx0 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, aber nicht ganz neu in Java  In meinen 2 Semestern Java habe ich breits einiges mitgenommen. Das ganze ist zwar bereits ein paar Jahre her, aber egal.

Nun zu meinem Problem bzw. Frage. Ich möchte mehrere Objekte auf grafisch auf dem Bildschirm darstellen und gleichzeitig sollen diese Objekte Verbindungen miteinander haben können. Die Verbindung wird jeweils als Linie dargestellt.

Ein kleines Beispiel: Objekt A hat eine Verbindung/Linie zu Objekt B und auch eine zu Objekt C. Das Objekt B hat bereits eine Verbindung zu A und dann zusätzlich zu B.

So das ganze nun einmal Zeichnen könnte ich denke ich noch schaffen, jedoch möchte ich das ganze dann noch interaktiv verschieben können. Also wenn ich z. B. Objekt B (hat Verbindungen zu A und C ) verschiebe, müssen sich die Linien auch Verändern. Die Linien haften ja eigentlich an den Objekten. 

So und wie realisiert man das ganze nun?
Mit einem Eventlistener der dann das Verschieben des Objektes reagiert, okay. Aber nun?! Mein größtes Problem ist momentan das Zeichnen der einzelnen Objekte, die unabhängig voneinander sein sollten (wegen dem Verschieben).

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben oder Anregungen mit was man soetwas macht?

Vielen Dank!
Dominik


----------



## 0001001 (4. Mai 2009)

Falls du dir die Arbeit sparen willst, nimm eine fertige Bibliothek zum Graphzeichnen, die können das alle. (prefuse, jgraph, jung, visual library)


----------



## freakx0 (4. Mai 2009)

Arbeit ersparen? Bist du wahnsinnig? Ich will doch lieber das Rad neu erfinden ;-)

Ich habe mir jetzt prefuse kurz mal angeschaut, das sieht schon sehr interessant aus. Ich habe nur noch nicht herausgefunden, ob auf die Linien auch noch etwas geschrieben werden kann. 
Vielleicht weißt du ob das bei einem der von dir genannten Bibliotheken funktioniert?

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2009)

Hiermit lässt sich in wenigen Minuten eine Lauffähige Roh-Version erstellen (allerdings existiert eine gewisse Einstiegshürde):
Graphical Modeling Framework


----------



## Nordevil (15. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

es ist zwar nicht unbedingt der richtige Bereich, aber kann man das auch in Zusammenhang mit einer Webanwendung (Servlet/JSP/JSF) verwenden, sprich zwei Objekte in einem Browser mittels einer Linie verbinden? prefuse würde da schon passen, nur ob ich mir so etwas auch im Browser anzeigen lassen kann, ist die Frage?!?

Greetz
Nordevil


----------

